# Does anyone have the RamoraC skimmer on a NC



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

I took Pasfur's advice and ordered the RamoraC Skimmer with maxiJet 1200 pump. Does anyone have one of these installed on a 28g Nano Cube? If so can I see some pics. I am kinda confused on how I am going to mount it. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think you have this option on a nano cube. Isn't everything inclusive in the hood? Or am I lost. 

If I am correct, there are skimmers specially designed for your system. Maybe a picture would help.


----------



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> I don't think you have this option on a nano cube. Isn't everything inclusive in the hood? Or am I lost.
> 
> If I am correct, there are skimmers specially designed for your system. Maybe a picture would help.


Its open in the back. Here is a picture.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I am still lost. Are you online right this second? If you are, go to Chat. I will wait around a few minutes.


----------

